
Income Mobility Charts for Girls, Asian-Americans and Other Groups - yunque
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/03/27/upshot/make-your-own-mobility-animation.html
======
refurb
Wow, Asian are kicking whites butts on income.

Also interesting is that black girls reach the top income bracket (individual)
at a much higher rate than white girls. However, it flips when you look at
household. Which makes me assume that white girls are finding wealthy
partners, while black girls aren't.

